# iPod beta!



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 27, 2002)

I was looking through one of my old MacWorld Magazines, and I found this screenshot.  It is from the OS X beta.  What happened to this cool thing?  Did iTunes replace it?  and read the description... kinda freaky.  sounds like MacWorld somehow knew the iPod was coming.... they just did not know it yet


----------



## dricci (Apr 27, 2002)

Yes, that's Music Player, our only option for native OS X audio playback for a while. It did MP3s, WAV, AIFF, and CDs. I have it, but it doesn't run under OS X 10.1.x. 

iTunes replaced it, although it was still a neat little app.

I'm guessing that's what the iPod was originally going to look like, I'm sure they had ideas about the iPod back then... I never thought of linking the icon to a real device, though. Good catch 

Note: see my user icon


----------



## dricci (Apr 27, 2002)

btw.. here's the console.log error it generates when it launches and dies:



> Launch failed with error code -2857


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

So, any big code-guys wanna edit the Music Player to work with 10.1.x so I can try? I'd do it myself, but unfortunately I don't know squat about programming


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 27, 2002)

YEAH!  I would love to have that app.  I do not need all of the options that are in iTunes anyway..  I never use the visual stuff.  I just want a small, easy to use app that plays MP3s.  I WANT THAT.!


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 27, 2002)

I would love a copy of that!


----------



## dricci (Apr 27, 2002)

It'd be great to have as an alternative to iTunes.. I wonder if Apple purpously broke it in  later Mac OS X releases. Anybody know what a -2857 is and how to fix it?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 27, 2002)

That would be a cool little app to have. It also looks really neat.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 27, 2002)

I found a better picture.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 27, 2002)

Does anyone here know how to get that app to run in >10.1?


----------



## simX (Apr 27, 2002)

Uh, why would you guys want to have that? iTunes does what Music Player and does it 100 times better.

I don't see the point of needing that software...


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

We want options. The more, the better. It's as simple as that


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 27, 2002)

Because it looks cool dammit! I still want it.  It is so small and cute... i mean, just look at it


----------



## Mac Guru (Apr 28, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't there an Audion skin of that OS X app?

Mac Guru


----------



## adambyte (Apr 28, 2002)

Yup, before iTunes, I tried out Audion, and I had that skin. It kicked ass. Agreed. Dang cute, compact, and cool.

So, I guess you could buy Audion, and then download that skin... but, now that you guys mention it, it would be cool if someone recoded it for Mac OS X 10.1.... perhaps someone should put a plea for this under the programming section?


----------



## simX (Apr 28, 2002)

Let's not make the Mac like windows where we have 500 different choices for a music application but only 1 or 2 of them are not crappy.

Seriously.  Music Player sucked -- it was not NEARLY as versatile as iTunes, and I know that nobody here would want it if they were given the choice of iTunes and Music Player.  Music Player was just something to allow people to play music on Mac OS X public beta until they carbonized iTunes.

If you want something small, just use iTunes.  Look, this little window provides just about the same functionality, except no eject button:


----------



## voice- (Apr 28, 2002)

It's about options, simX. Options. We wanna know that we _can_ if we _want to_...


----------



## dricci (Apr 28, 2002)

I don't see what's wrong with having a lot of choices, even if a  lot of them do suck. At least we can use whatever suits our needs.

I'd like to type something into version tracker and get 20 results rather than 4


----------



## simX (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Seriously.  Music Player sucked -- it was not NEARLY as versatile as iTunes, and I know that nobody here would want it if they were given the choice of iTunes and Music Player.  Music Player was just something to allow people to play music on Mac OS X public beta until they carbonized iTunes. *



Did you guys not read the above quote?

And, by the way: it's about GOOD choices, not crappy ones.  Music Player should never be resurrected, because it didn't work very well and was not nearly as good as iTunes.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 28, 2002)

Sim, it doesn't matter if the choices are good or bad. Choices in general are good. period. If people want this then let them want this, nobody is saying you have to want it. Thank you for your time.


----------



## fryke (Apr 28, 2002)

And even more important: I *loved* the Music Player in the Public Beta era of Mac OS X. It somehow *felt* right. And it really did what it promised to: It played music, and that was all. Oh, no, it also looked cool.


----------



## dricci (Apr 28, 2002)

It did what it was supposed to and did it well. No, it may not have all the advanced visualizers, equalizers, etc that iTunes now has, but it wasn't supposed to. It was a simple music player.

Does anyone remember if it worked in the 10.0.X releases? Did we even get iTunes with 10.0.0? I don't remember as I only used 10.0.0 for about 2 days before I reformated back to OS 9


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for the screenshot... we didn't know we could do that   I still would not mind being able to try that app.


----------



## rinse (Apr 29, 2002)

i have to agree with simx... if you really want an app that looks like this... just skin audion.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Thanks for the screenshot... we didn't know we could do that   I still would not mind being able to try that app. *


I agree with nummi.
Music Player is like a peice of nostalgia.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 30, 2002)

Has anybody noticed that the iPod looks like the DVD player icon upside-down?


----------



## voice- (Apr 30, 2002)

Never noticed that, but did anybody notice that the ear-plugs that came with the iPod looks just like the new iMac?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 30, 2002)

Did anyone ever notice that we have too much time on our hands ???


----------

